# Raisin Bran



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I spoke to a friend today who does not have trouble with BM's but ate Raisin Bran and she said it really got things "going." So, I figured this might help some of you; it's worth a try.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

yes Kitty, I eat raisin bran or shreddies every day and it helps a lot.


----------



## Joey75 (Apr 3, 2002)

I have All Bran and prunes (maybe three or four) at breakfast time. A nurse friend advised me on this. Another friend said I should take Metamusil which I do and I seem to be doing better but not as good as I would like.Someone else who had IBS-C got dicetel (in Canada and Latronex in the U.S.) by prescription from her doctor and she says her IBS is gone. I'm going to ask my doctor about it on my next visit. Has anyone else heard about it or tried it?joey


----------



## Soapy (May 23, 2002)

There is a new product called Benefiber. It's atasteless powder supplement, and you can add it to your raisin bran, your applesauce, spaghetti, drinks - whatever you wish - without the grit or slimy texture. Try it. I've got IBS with chronic constipation and it helps. Now my goal is to be rid of the pain. I purchased the book Eating for IBS - This will impact my habits significantly, but putting it to works will in time offer me a healthier life.Good Luck all-


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

I have mild IBS so two Weetabix in the morning normally ensures bm by about 11.00


----------



## sotired of this (May 26, 2002)

I eat raisin bran every morning with a banana and soy milk.Sometimes I mix cheerios and go lean together for variety.I also drink metamucil each morning.


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

FWIW, my doctor just told me today that Raisin Bran is not very good source of fiber. She said to look for cereals that have at least 8 grams of fiber per serving, and I think RB has 3 or 4.Fiber One or something like that is the cereal she recommended.Kristin


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Raisin Bran sure works for me, but I think its the raisins rather than the bran.


----------



## Hook (Feb 23, 1999)

I was reading a medical journal (forget the name of it) and it said Oat bran was typically better for IBS'ers than Wheat bran. I have found this to be true for me. In fact, I try to eat a bowl of Quakers Oat Bran (its like Cream of Wheat) each morning.Regarding cereal from a toleration standpoint I go with. Oat, RIce, Corn, and then wheat.For fiber I go with Oat, Wheat, Corn, and then Rice. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

Oatmeal every morning for me


----------



## Hook (Feb 23, 1999)

I haven't been posting on this site in so long until recently. I just started noticing how large the support group has gone. There were only 150 or so people back in 1997...look at it now. Wow!!


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I eat Oatmeal Almond Crisp (or maybe it's Oatmeal Almond Crunch?); it's a General Mills cereal. That really helps keep things in line (in addition to my citrucel tablets and stool softeners).


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

The best cereal I found that helped with my constipation much better than raisin bran is "Uncle Sam's". This is a cereal that contains whole flaxseed which is a natural laxative and flakes are made from the whole wheat bran flattened. It also tastes very good. I found this cereal at my local grocery store but it was located in pharmacy department with the laxatives and not with the cereals.


----------

